# Attn Globe Slicer owners, help!



## iron city (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all. I recently picked up a Globe model #75 off of craigslist. I am in the process of restoring it now but am stuck and need some help. I do not how to remove the spindle in the middle where the blade housing sits (see pic #2). Does anyone with a model 75 or similar model know? I have so far gathered that it was made in 1946. It has a serial of 60033 making it what I would assume is the 33rd one produced that year. The blade also had a 5/46 inscribed on it further verifying my thoughts it was a 46. 1946 was the first year for the #75 and it was produced until 1952 from what information I could find on the net. If anyone can answer my original question I would appreciate it!!













image(1).jpeg



__ iron city
__ Mar 25, 2013


















image.jpeg



__ iron city
__ Mar 25, 2013


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is their help address:

http://www.globeequipment.com/ContactUs


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2013)

Globe does not list that model #, at least I didn't see it listed. Call Kenny Jones....I've talked with him before regarding my slicer and he was very helpful.

http://www.globeslicers.com/site/content.asp?id=135


----------



## iron city (Mar 26, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Globe does not list that model #, at least I didn't see it listed. Call Kenny Jones....I've talked with him before regarding my slicer and he was very helpful.
> 
> http://www.globeslicers.com/site/content.asp?id=135


Thanks, you are actually the second person to recommend Kenny.


----------



## rock4200 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Iron City,

I believe I just picked up the same model from a CL find. I want to take it apart and refurbish it. Did you have any luck with finding out more information on the Globe 75?


----------

